
The New Wisdom of the Web - danielha
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12015774/site/newsweek/
======
bitdiddle
If Web2.0 is now in Newsweek, is that itself an indicator that the wave has
passed?

~~~
jwecker
or crested at least. probably. but that's ok since no one defined web 2.0 to
begin with.

------
mynameishere
Facebook is referred to as an imitation of MySpace. Of course, Friendster was
earlier, but really--they're all just online Frontpages, aren't they? (I've
never used any of them, actually.)

About Flickr: "so we built a lot of features that were deliberately viral."

Ugh. A raw FTP server has half the features of Flickr, and 95 percent of the
features that actually matter. It's reading panegyrics about upload-your-photo
services that trouble me: Are we all just hacks? I mean, it wasn't so long ago
the entrepenuership meant building railroads and auto factories. Now--you can
be a millionaire if you use the "

